# How to keep natural curls/waves?



## CoverGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Sorry if this is a stupid question! I've always been clueless about hair. My hair is naturally fairly curly, but if I brush it, it becomes straighter (so it ends up not being straight-straight or evenly curly or wavy, just awkward-looking). I usually air dry my hair and flat iron it, but I'd love to wear my hair curly.


----------



## SarahNerd (Dec 27, 2011)

I brush it right out of the shower and add gel or mouse before it drys so it drys curly.  If I brush it dry it's a massive frizzy mess.


----------



## PrettyObsessed (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't brush your hair. For curly hair, detangle it in the shower with your fingers or a wide-tooth comb. When you get out, gently blot your hair with a towel and don't rub your hair together to dry it, as the friction will raise your hair cuticles and will cause them to be a frizzy mess. The apply a curl-enhancing cream and scrunch your hair to encourage your waves and curls. Let it air dry and enjoy!


----------



## Pancua (Dec 27, 2011)

I like to use Bed Head's anti frizz serum followed by some leave in conditioner. Another tip I picked up someplace was not to use products that have a lot of alcohol in them. I try to be a little more careful these days and have noticed that my hair not QUITE as frizzy. I agree with the wide tooth comb though, it really helps with keeping curls intact.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Dec 27, 2011)

Its called the Curly Girl Method...have a look and give it a try.  Its not about what you need to use but all about what you shouldn't be using.  I've been doing this for a year now.  I don't have curly hair but it has made a dramatic change to the texture of my really thick, coarse, straight asian hair and how long the colour lasts in my hair.  There are also other thread dedicated to washing with conditioner only.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/114404/washing-with-conditioner-only

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/45290/co-washing

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/121540/co-washing-and-conditioning-with-oils


----------



## Pancua (Dec 27, 2011)

There is also the home brew no poo option of using baking soda and using apple cider vinegar as a rinse. 

It works well but I found I couldn't use it for very long as it was bleaching my hair out. Also, it's not something you want to start doing before a big night cause the gets worse before it gets better kinda thing.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 27, 2011)

Go for the non-silicone conditioner rather than baking soda.  It has no bleaching effects with getting worse before it gets better period.   There are some cheap conditioners that'd work.  The ACV works well as a clarifier.  
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is also the home brew no poo option of using baking soda and using apple cider vinegar as a rinse.
> 
> It works well but I found I couldn't use it for very long as it was bleaching my hair out. Also, it's not something you want to start doing before a big night cause the gets worse before it gets better kinda thing.


----------



## vortizvelez (Dec 27, 2011)

I use mixed chicks. It keeps my curls locked without it looking crunchy or dry.its soft and looks natural. I love it check out the girls that came up with this amazing product. Www.mixed chicks.net. Xoxoxo Vanessa.


----------



## MeaghanLiz (Dec 28, 2011)

I have the exact same problem. My hair has huge waves. It curled like crazy when I bleached it but now it's all virgin hair so it's more like wavy. I don't ever use a blow dryer and I only wash my hair every few days. Co-washing made my head super oily but it's possible I did it wrong. I always use a leave-in conditioner and NEVER brush my hair.. but no matter what its a big puffball. It looks amazing when I straighten it but I want gorgeous waves/curls. Any help would be appreciated by me as well.


----------



## divadoll (Dec 28, 2011)

I usually apply my conditioner right after I step into the shower and wet my hair.  I let it sit and continue with my shower routine.  1/2 thru, I run my fingers thru my hair and lather up the conditioner.  This will emulsify the excess hair oils to the conditioner.  I leave it to do the rest of my washing up.  Nearing the end, I lather up some more and rinse.  I use a styling wax made with shea butter, castor oil and beeswax.  This method removes it all with no build-up.  Maybe try a different conditioner to work with if the one you tried is leaving your hair too oily.  I've used suave and Delon olive oil conditioner (my dollarstore find @$1.25 for 400ml bottle)


----------



## Bhevarri (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't brush or comb, just run through it with my fingers when I condition it.

After a good wash and condition, I dry my hair about halfway, then use TIGI curls rock curl amplifier (Awesome, awesome stuff! Only product I've used that I've really liked so far) and scrunch it into my hair, then let it air dry. This has been my method for a couple years and works beautifully!


----------



## khoobsurati (Dec 28, 2011)

Use a hair curler dear ..... if you want to wear curls on your hair then there is nothing better than a hair curler. It will allow you to have curls of any shape and size.


----------



## ToxicEvent (Dec 28, 2011)

Use John Frieda's secret weapon to set your hair or Lee Stafford Dehumidifier ! Both are good products for keeping the hair in place and it's not like hairspray. Alternatively use V05's curl up control mouse as well. It's another excellent product if you are looking for something cheaper to just try out.


----------



## accebrak1 (Dec 29, 2011)

you will do conditioner with take shampoo so your hair dry but you always use in oil.but i will give you one site where you will see about hair?


----------



## beautyisme (Jan 4, 2012)

heres the simplest way possible. take a shower before you go to bed, dont brush your hair and just put it in a messy bun overnight for it to dry.


----------



## sara145wilson (Jan 5, 2012)

Simple answer is don't brush your hair too much......


----------



## Doya G (Jan 5, 2012)

I think every curly hair is different.

There are a lot of youtube videos that can help.

Personally, after i normally wash my hair, i use a frizz serum, a leave-in conditioner, and let it air dry. it works for me. i never brush if i intend to have it in curls.

if you think your curls are not emphasized, you can divide into parts (after washing it, and towel-drying it for a bit) and braid it. till it completely dries, but still you would need to leave some leave-in conditioner or serum, or whatever works, so your hair wont get dried out. after it completely dries, unbraid it, and comb through your hair to part the curls..  

I think mostly you have to experiment with what goes right for your hair type. i struggled for years till i found my natural curls  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CoverGirl (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks so much ladies! You're the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Jan 28, 2012)

This happens to me too.  What I usually do, is comb out my hair after the shower, and then put gel in it.  Then I put it back in the towel and it usually curls up just fine.  The next method I know of is combing you hair before you get out of the shower.  I sometimes use wen, and that makes my hair tangle free.  But if you don't have wen, try combing you hair right after you condition.  Then when you take your hair out of the towel, you wont have to detangle. 

Let me know how it works out!


----------



## accebrak1 (May 18, 2012)

Yes this problem was with me but now a days i am use this product so i am OK. You can use bed &amp; high quality hair conditioner &amp; good product. This product very helpful in your problem(Hair Loss/Dandruff Products = http://www.seriousstyle.co.uk/)


----------



## autumnandicarus (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow this is an old thread! My hair is naturally fairly curly (big, loose spirals) and I've tried almost all of these methods.

I did CG for a year and my hair was the nicest it had been in my entire life. Unfortunately I never used any low-poos or clarifying conditioners, so my hair was really weighed down by buildup. I also have crazy dandruff issues- my hair looked great but I had flakes all the time.

Washing it at night has never worked for me, it makes my curls get really crazy and tangly, and it's impossible to straighten/tame my bangs. Throwing it up in a bun just makes my hair look uneven and messy when I take it down,  I'm talking straight hair in my bottom layer, really loose tangly curls in my middle layers, and super weird tight curly in my top layer.

Braiding it while wet just gives me really ugly flat waves.

SO I would recommend trying CG, just make sure you use a gentle clarifying shampoo. Let your hair dry naturally if you have the time. *Never* brush, unless you're using a boar bristle brush (which should only be used for cleaning the dirt and dust out, not just because you want to brush out your hair.) Always use your fingers or a wide-toothed comb to detangle! Hope that helps :]


----------



## PersonaFORM (Jun 11, 2012)

have really kinky curly hair and have been using this product

it is amazing and well worth it

https://www.formulatorsampleshop.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=FSS16594

they sometimes provide coupon codes for free shippign the last one i received was code 6567


----------



## satojoko (Jun 11, 2012)

I rarely ever dry my hair anymore, but when I do use a blow dryer, I first blot my hair with a towel, spray in my leave in conditioning mist - Ojon - then blow it out til damp. Then I roll it up in a sock bun while still damp &amp; warm, then leave it overnight. The next day I just unroll the sock bun, run my fingers through it, and get gorgeous waves that last far far longer than with a curling iron or any other heat tool. If it's a particularly wet or windy day, I leave my sock bun in til I get where I'm going - yes, it stays in all night - then unroll it &amp; finger comb when I arrive at my destination. It takes seconds. This is the easiest &amp; most foolproof way for me to get perfect waves every time. It requires no special products or conditioners, &amp; uses a sock. Just use a mismatched sock that's similar to your hair color or go get a new pair from Dollar Tree. If you've got very thick hair I'd recommend using a knee high pantyhose to make the donut for the bun. If nobody knows WTH I'm talking about when referring to a 'sock bun' LOL do a search on YouTube. It's ridiculously easy &amp; anybody can do it. You'll be amazed at the results. I definitely was with my fine, dry, color treated hair. Incidentally, you can skip tying your hair in a ponytail first if you want to avoid a crimp line in your hair. Or use those tiny silicone hair bands you can get at the Dollar Tree. 400 for $1. Use once &amp; toss. This method of styling also saves your hair from heat damage &amp; saves you a lot of money on totally unnecessary products. If you'd like your gorgeous waves to hold extra extra extra long, lightly mist your damp hair with some type of setting spray or spray gel immediately before rolling your hair up into your sock bun.


----------



## ShortyPirate (Jun 16, 2012)

Yeah, I would say don't brush you hair so much. Take like a chunk of hair at a time and brush it around your hand. 

Orrr do the vintage curls using a headband before bed. I do that all the time and it looks natural and pretty! It saves so

much time and is really easy to do. Just look it up on youtube. 

Or, use curling iron. There are so many choices


----------



## fabulousfemme (Aug 2, 2012)

I used to blow/dry and flat iron my hair all the time too until I realized the power of scrunching! I have naturally curly/wavy/frizzy hair, and whenever I air dried it, it looked terrible. So I decided to scrunch. Basically, I brush my hair after showering, apply a leave in conditioner and shine serum. Then I flip my hair upside down, and apply gel while scrunching my hair upward towards my scalp. I distribute evenly, then flip my hair back up, gently part it naturally to one side (you can pick whatever your natural part is), and then apply a touch more gel to both sides and the back while scrunching my hair to my scalp until it is to where I want it. I then let it air dry from there, and when it is completely dry, I scrunch mousse into my hair to get rid of any additional frizz. It's much easier (and healthier) for your hair to go natural when it comes to styling. Put down the flat iron, and join the natural side!


----------

